# Identify this 1911 please



## Wiseguy Paulie (Apr 9, 2007)

A friend and I were talking about 1911's at work the other day and we both were trying to figure out who made the 1911 style pistol for some special forces team, that had about a 1" spike coming out of the mag housing.(magwell) This pistol was on the cover of Guns (I think) magazine, around 1996. This is all we could remember about it.


----------



## sandflea (Sep 18, 2006)

It was a 1911 designed by Alan Zitta of Z-M weapons with the help of a Seal CQB instructor for the Seals.


----------



## Wiseguy Paulie (Apr 9, 2007)

sandflea said:


> It was a 1911 designed by Alan Zitta of Z-M weapons with the help of a Seal CQB instructor for the Seals.


yes I did a search and found a pic if the pistol. Thanks alot.


----------

